# Jointer



## jeff3285 (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't know if anyone has ever seen this homemade jointer...I got the plans for woodsmith..and edge jointing was what I wanted a jointer for...it can edge joint up to just a little over 2 inches...I personally love it...I just thought that maybe a few of you might want one for yourselves..


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

that is impressive, and looks like it should do the job. maybe for your next bit go with a solid carbide spiral.

darn clever...


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

jeff3285 said:


> I don't know if anyone has ever seen this homemade jointer...I got the plans for woodsmith.


Very cool, thanks for posting it. If I try it I'd like to increase the length of the tables.









Shop-Built Router Jointer


No room for a jointer? You can convert your hand-held router into a precision tool that creates perfect edges for smooth joinery on stock up to 1-1/2" thick. The plan design includes the same features you'd find on a full-size jointer — adjustable tables, built-in guard, and dust collection port...




www.woodsmithplans.com


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Certainly interesting, but wouldnt it be the same as setting up a router table?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks well built but I think the router turns the wrong direction for that. It should turn clockwise toward the front.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Steve Neul said:


> Looks well built but I think the router turns the wrong direction for that. It should turn clockwise toward the front.


Standing in front of the jointer you are looking at the bottom of the router so you see it turn counter clockwise. If you look at the guard you see that the work piece is moved in the opposite direction from most joiners, but it is the correct direction for the router. Yeah, looked strange to me at first too lol.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Steve Neul said:


> Looks well built but I think the router turns the wrong direction for that. It should turn clockwise toward the front.


Routers only turn in one direction, so he's made the infeed on the correct end to fed to work into the cutter's rotation, not with it.
It doesn't matter which way the cutter spins, a jointer spins the other direction, as long as the work is fed in opposing that rotation.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Left twix, right twix. I'm not learning to run things in reverse...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Rebelwork said:


> Certainly interesting, but wouldn't it be the same as setting up a router table?


Yes, but his is small enough to store on a shelf in a small shop. Not so much with a table router.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Bob Bengal said:


> Standing in front of the jointer you are looking at the bottom of the router so you see it turn counter clockwise. If you look at the guard you see that the work piece is moved in the opposite direction from most joiners, but it is the correct direction for the router. Yeah, looked strange to me at first too lol.


After a second look I see it's made to run backwards. Will feel real strange if he ever gets a real jointer after running that one. .


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Yes, but his is small enough to store on a shelf in a small shop. Not so much with a table router.


Hell while hes storing his on a shelf I'm changing bits and setups and getting something else out of my router table.


----------



## KI5AAI (Nov 4, 2021)

It is a clever design. I think that making a small router table would give you the same functionality and more and almost the same size.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

bear in mind that the router table similarity would only apply if there is a split fence. and, it would need to be a fairly easily and accurately adjustable one.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

TimPa said:


> bear in mind that the router table similarity would only apply if there is a split fence. and, it would need to be a fairly easily and accurately adjustable one.


If it’s not split the outfeed can be padded out with veneer, laminate, etc.

Yes, it’s clever, but you’re tying a router up in a single use device when the same can be done on a router table.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Steve Neul said:


> After a second look I see it's made to run backwards. Will feel real strange if he ever gets a real jointer after running that one. .


No, it's not "running/turning" backwards, you just feed it in from the opposite direction. Just about ZERO learning curve.
Maybe the reason he made a mini jointer is:
He has no room for a full size table jointer.
He can't afford a full size jointer.
He already had a router.
He has no room for a router mounted in a table.

If he had mounted the router on the opposite side, feeding direction would be the same as a full size jointer.
He was smart enough to follow the woodsmith plans, which way to orient the router, blade guard and fence to avoid "climb cutting".


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Or maybe he just wanted to make one...

It's backwards compared to a normal jointer..


----------



## JIMDC49 (Oct 17, 2021)

Here is 1 I built by ripping a 2x4 and building around a 6 3/4" Makita planer. Very simple and can do up to 6 3/4" wide. The added fence was because of plywood edges.


----------

